# Loud skimmer



## mpryhoda (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a HYDOR performer skimmer on my 120g. Its loud!!!! I had it installed in my sump and now is outside my sump sitting on a vibration pad and it is still loud no matter what i do. Is there a trick to making it quieter that i am missing? Is this skimmer noisy for everyone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

can you isolate the part of the skimmer that is generating the noise and let us know what it is? 

If it's the part that sucks in the air to make the bubbles then you can easily make a sound dampener. If you make it right, it'll get rid of virtually all the sound generated from the air intake.


----------

